# Italian Elk



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I was going to add this to PBH's great post on French Dip elk, but I'll just start a new one, more of a compliment to his recipe than a hijack. :lol:

*Italian Elk

3 to 4 lb roast - any big game or beef
2 tbsp Worcestershire
1 tsp basil
1 tsp oregano
1 tsp parsley flakes
1 tsp garlic salt
1 tsp onion salt
1 tsp ground pepper
2 cups water

Trim all fat from the meat.
In a crock pot combine all the ingredients and pour over the roast.
Cook on low for 6 to 8 hrs.
Remove meat, shred or slice thin.
Return to hot crock pot and cook in the juice for another 30 minutes.
Serve on deli buns. Dip in au jus.*


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Reminds me of an Italian beef sandwich I had recently at Reading Terminal in Philly. Your recipe makes me want to try it!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> Reminds me of an Italian beef sandwich I had recently at Reading Terminal in Philly. Your recipe makes me want to try it!


Yes, it's common on menus in cities with an Italian populace. It lends itself well to antelope or any gamey-flavored meat.

Can you tell me about the Reading Terminal? I will be in Philly mid-February.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Reading Terminal is fun if you're close, but there's no parking unless you're willing to pay $10 or so for an hour. Doable if you're with a group.

I'd avoid Pat's and Geno's cheesesteaks--there's much better places that give you more for less. Ask your hotel or whoever you're visiting where to go. I liked Dalessandro's. There's also a great, old oyster bar called Snockey's that I loved. For breakfast, stop at one of the local pretzal bakeries--their pretzals are great.

If you're staying downtown, you'll have lots of options. I spend most of my time up in Hatboro, about 45 min north. Make sure you go see the Liberty Bell, Constitution Hall, etc. It's a very humbling experience.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> Reading Terminal is fun if you're close, but there's no parking unless you're willing to pay $10 or so for an hour. Doable if you're with a group.
> 
> I'd avoid Pat's and Geno's cheesesteaks--there's much better places that give you more for less. Ask your hotel or whoever you're visiting where to go. I liked Dalessandro's. There's also a great, old oyster bar called Snockey's that I loved. For breakfast, stop at one of the local pretzal bakeries--their pretzals are great.
> 
> If you're staying downtown, you'll have lots of options. I spend most of my time up in Hatboro, about 45 min north. Make sure you go see the Liberty Bell, Constitution Hall, etc. It's a very humbling experience.


Thanks Gumbo. I've done some of the historical stuff. Man you can spend a month downtown and only see parts of it. I'll try to get over to Reading Terminal. It looks as though it's not too far from the airport.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I'll try to get over to Reading Terminal. It looks as though it's not too far from the airport.


You'll enjoy it, just give yourself a couple hours to walk the place and pick out where and what you want to eat. There are some fairly exotic eateries in there.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Goob, I finally got around to making this. I used an elk roast and Guy Fieri's recipe on foodnetwork.com. I served it on toasted hoagie buns and it was outstanding. The whole family liked it, which doesn't happen very often with wild game.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> Reading Terminal is fun if you're close, but there's no parking unless you're willing to pay $10 or so for an hour. Doable if you're with a group.
> 
> I'd avoid Pat's and Geno's cheesesteaks--there's much better places that give you more for less. Ask your hotel or whoever you're visiting where to go. I liked Dalessandro's. There's also a great, old oyster bar called Snockey's that I loved. For breakfast, stop at one of the local pretzal bakeries--their pretzals are great.
> 
> If you're staying downtown, you'll have lots of options. I spend most of my time up in Hatboro, about 45 min north. Make sure you go see the Liberty Bell, Constitution Hall, etc. It's a very humbling experience.


What? No mention of running the stairs, shadowboxing or Ralph's?


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> What? No mention of running the stairs, shadowboxing or Ralph's?


Uh, no. 

I had some of that leftover Italian Elk meat, and some left over pizza dough. So I combined the two and rolled out the pizza doug into several small rounds, then placed the Italian elk inside, added some cheese, then folded it over like a turnover and sealed the eldges. They were like Italian Elk calzones--really good.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's what's for lunch!










I used antelope, and au jus of course.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's that time of year for roast elk au jus.

Again, this is like PBH's recipe but with an Italian twist.


----------



## fivexfive (Aug 21, 2010)

and I am sitting at work eating leftover mac-n-cheese


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm having Italian Whitetail deer tonight. So I thought I'd bump this thread. It's a great easy to make meal that everyone likes.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I might just have to do this recipe. I'm looking for something new for our tailgate party this year. A good french dip just might be the ticket. I have a couple of elk roasts in the freezer. Hmmmmm. You've inspired me yet again Goob. Thanks!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I might just have to do this recipe. I'm looking for something new for our tailgate party this year. A good french dip just might be the ticket. I have a couple of elk roasts in the freezer. Hmmmmm. You've inspired me yet again Goob. Thanks!


I think everyone likes French dip. Clean that freezer out Gary.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I really like that step of "cooking" the meat after it is sliced. I could prep the roasts the day before, and then just heat up the juice and throw the meat in and then make up the sandwiches for folks. I like it. I'll have to try it this week for Sunday Dinner.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well Goob, I cooked this up yesterday. I had everything in the crock pot before I headed out for my churchin' at 7. Time I got home at 2:30, everything was done. I pulled the roast and put it in the refrigerator until supper time. Once I had the au jus simmering, I got my slicer out and sliced the meat about as thin as I could slice it. Then the sliced roast went into the au jus for about 10-15 minutes. My wife made up a batch of homemade rolls to go with it. It was a total hit! I think it might just be what I serve up at our big tailgater this year. Thanks Goob!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Well Goob, I cooked this up yesterday. I had everything in the crock pot before I headed out for my churchin' at 7. Time I got home at 2:30, everything was done. I pulled the roast and put it in the refrigerator until supper time. Once I had the au jus simmering, I got my slicer out and sliced the meat about as thin as I could slice it. Then the sliced roast went into the au jus for about 10-15 minutes. My wife made up a batch of homemade rolls to go with it. It was a total hit! I think it might just be what I serve up at our big tailgater this year. Thanks Goob!


Good on you!

Home made rolls...I'm jealous.


----------



## digginfreek (Dec 5, 2007)

I tried this myself last week.. pretty good stuff. Thanks for the how-to


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, it's time to get them big game roasts out of the freezer and make some Italian Beef.

Cooky was kind enough to give me a sourdough starter. I think I'll make some sourdough bread and make some Italian Bison sandwiches!!

stay tuned


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Italian Bison on sourdough bread:





A big thanks to Cooky for the sourdough starter.

Uh...the bison came from Wyoming, not Italy. I just call this stuff "Italian Bison"...uh...nevermind.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Slobbered Italian Bison and au jus over the heels and end pieces saved from the sourdough bread loaves and buns:



.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Good heavens that looks good.
The sourdough bread looks like it turned out well.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooky said:


> Good heavens that looks good.
> The sourdough bread looks like it turned out well.


thanks

I'm not much of a bread maker; that was always Mrs Goob's department. She said she quit making sourdough after we moved to Wyoming, said it was too hard to make sourdough baked goods at this elevation. Got me.

.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

So do you just use one of those packets to make your au jus sauce, or make it from scratch?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

elkmule123 said:


> So do you just use one of those packets to make your au jus sauce, or make it from scratch?


The au jus is the juice the meat cooked in. Sometimes there's not enough so I will add some water and a little beef bouillon.

For a clearer au jus the broth can be strained thru cheesecloth. I usually leave it like it is. I like the Italian seasonings that are in the juice.

.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

:smile: I was thinking you au jus was clear. The last time I tried making an au jus, it was a disaster. Very cloudy for some reason. Its been so long I don't remember what I did. I did try to use a packaged au jus, but that was that good either. Thanks


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Once again, wyogoob, thanks for a tasty recipe. I cooked up a roast on Saturday, following your recipe. We weren't able to eat it on Saturday, bu I did sample some as I put it away for the next day. Well while lying it bed that night, I got thinking that it would be nice if it had more of spicy kick to it. So I got thinking and made some adjustments to the recipe the next day. I had a leftover roast that I pull and didn't use on some jerky that I made.

3 to 4 lb roast - any big game or beef
4 tbsp Worcestershire
2 tbsp Spicy Mustard
1 tbsp Marie's Sharp's Fiery Hot Sauce (Habanero vrsn)
1 tsp basil
1 tsp oregano
1 tsp garlic salt
1 tsp onion salt
1 tsp ground pepper
1 tsp cumin
2 cups water

It came out pretty good. It wasn't overly spicy to were it takes away from the other flavors. I actually used one tbsp of french's yellow mustard and one tbsp of spicy brown mustard, I didn't have quite enough of the spicy brown mustard. I added the cumin because its one of my favorite spices, but I'm not sure how much it contributed, I'll have to omit it next time and see.


----------

